# Coat King by Madan



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

I just came across one made by oster. Samson is the same, no body fur really but thick neck fur. But he is from a field line.

Works amazing!!!
I used it every day until the dead under coat was out. Now I just use it once a week. Be careful not to go over the sane spot over and over, just do a continuous movement around the neck. It can irritate the skin otherwise. If needed pull up the fur and brush down to get close to skin.
I like it because it's a a blade so it dissent cut through the fur. Just pulls it out p, as long as your getting the fluffy undercoat hairs and not top coat long hairs, your doing it right. 
I wish i had found it sooner


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think that's the same as Mars King. 

I use it very lightly on the hair behind the ears. Keep in mind it can damage the coat.


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Oster® 18-Tooth Medium Rake - Oster Pro
This is the one. Found it hasn't damaged his coat yet, but use it sparely, just to get undercoat manageable.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Emz said:


> Oster® 18-Tooth Medium Rake - Oster Pro
> This is the one. Found it hasn't damaged his coat yet, but use it sparely, just to get undercoat manageable.


 That is the one I use,i like it.


----------

